# Lambert Pharmacal Company - Listerine



## rlchapel (Jun 16, 2008)

I found a Lambert Pharmacal Company "Listerine" bottle in a deserted World War II German P.O.W. camp in Ontario, Canada.  The bottle is clear glass and has a black plastic screw-on cap with the letters "L P Co" on the top of the cap.  On the front of the bottle it says: "Listerine" and "Lambert Pharmacal Company (Canada) Limited".

 What would be the approximate age of this and value?


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 16, 2008)

1940's 

http://www.antiquebottles.com/common.html


----------



## weston (Jun 16, 2008)

well it is a screw cap so yeah like he said the 40s


----------



## LC (Jun 16, 2008)

1940s , could possibly be 1950s. I found one a while back that takes a cork, I had no idea this company went back that far.


----------



## garrett1987 (Jun 17, 2008)

I found 3 of these in a bottle dump. These things must be pretty common. Amusing how we cared about the Nazis bad breath. More than they deserved if you ask me.


----------



## logueb (Jun 17, 2008)

This company goes back quite a ways.  There are bimal versions of this bottle. This bottle with the LPCO logo on the cap, may be one with a bakeite cap.  I forget what the test is to determine if its bakeite.  But it is a better find with the cap.  I think that they are far to common to be of any real value.


----------



## beendiggin (Jun 18, 2008)

One test for bakelite that I know of is to heat it up by rubbing it repeatedly, then smell it. It has a distinct odor.


----------

